# I&d scrotal and perineal abscess



## nabernhardt (Nov 15, 2011)

I am asking please for suggestions on how to code this procedure.
I honestly not even sure what to use. Thanks

PROCEDURE: With the patient under good laryngeal mask airway anesthesia, he was placed in lithotomy position where the entire perineal area was prepped with Betadine and then draped under buttocks. The perirectal abscess on the right side was incised with approximately a 2 inch incision. This was probed deep until bloody and brown tinged, foul smelling fluid was retrieved.This was palpated with a fingertip and appeared to extend posteriorly to the posterior anal canal and then anteriorly along the right side well to the perineum. A counter incision was made in the right base of the hemiscrotum and these two areas were connected. The entire pocket of purulent
fluid was felt to contain several cups of this fluid and the surrounding cellulitis was noted to be significant. The wounds were connected by palpation and fingertip dissection and then a Penrose drain was placed through the two wounds and secured externally with interrupted silk sutures. The wound was irrigated with vigorous irrigant in an attempt to flush out as much infectious process as
could be removed. Cultures had been taken prior to flushing.


----------



## nrichard (Nov 15, 2011)

*I would use the following:*

46040 I&D, perirectal abscess, and 54700-51 I&D scrotal space.


----------



## nabernhardt (Nov 15, 2011)

thank you so much.


----------

